

An intellectually challenging game of loop - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34015430

======
aserr
Always a fan of new approaches to old games. It would be interesting to see
pool tables of other geometries and how someone skilled with traditional
tables could translate those skills on to the new designs.

------
ramanan
I remember seeing this on Numberphile a few weeks ago [1].

For anyone interested in this, I suggest taking a look at hyperbolic baseball
& golf [2] too !

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KHCuXN2F3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KHCuXN2F3I)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6Got0X41pY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6Got0X41pY)

------
pfooti
Another article about the game:[http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-
adventures-in-numbe...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-
in-numberland/2015/jul/16/loop-new-cue-sport-pool-ellipse-elliptical)

------
conistonwater
So what happens if instead of an ellipse you take a curve of negative
curvature, so that the reflections would be a lot less predictable?

~~~
Qantourisc
Well you'd loose your reference points to pocket the ball in the hole, and
thus the game would become a lot harder.

Also you'd have to be more specific about your shape to get a more detailed
answer.

------
et1337
Would really like to see a video of this in action.

~~~
slackson
There is at the start of the article?

~~~
et1337
Oh, my bad! Flash blocker...

